# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  A little bit of a play with the Tuibob and a suppresser

## baldbob

Old abey and me thought that seeing we were making our .243s into something fancey pansey wee may as well have a little fun :Thumbsup:  :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes: 

So he cam round last night and we loaded up some ,243s in prep for the forming to the mighty TUIBOB!!!! which is an improved .243AI...

off to one of our wee blasting spots we went at midnight almost to check the fireforming loads and try form my old 15x fired .243 win lapua brass and im sure he will post the photos of that tonight as he took the interesting results of that nhome with him :Grin: 

So this morning I seated the last of the pills in the soon to be TUIBOB cases and after a quick stop at the old bakery to feed my lard ass I arrived at the famous gallery :Thumbsup: 

I was thinking that wee abeys suppersser needed a good test so as I had 200 rounds to form I thought this would be a good test and time to do it :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes: 

I was originally gonna see if I could hit the LR targets shotgun style with out a scope but after I hit the 400m one after 3 shots I bored of thet and proceded to explode wee abeys poopresser lol...

After rapid firing almost 170 rounds it atarted to get interesting so I thought id video the results of the last 30 shots, you will see be turn and grin mid rapid firing... That is the moment the suppresser buldged after 180 odd rounds rapid fire...

this suppresser has already had a hard life with 1500 odd rounds of .243 down  it before i even did this test :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 

PREPARE FOR BOB TV :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 

Abe will put up last nights forming results later on when he gets a chance :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick: 

As for now Ill leave you with this wee vid... Forming coaster style :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## leathel

I take it that barrel is going to be binned and was reamed with the reamer you will ream a new barrel with?

 She was certainly hot!

----------


## outdoorlad

:Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

> I take it that barrel is going to be binned and was reamed with the reamer you will ream a new barrel with?
> 
>  She was certainly hot!


no its my new barrel  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Brennos

Ruthless.  But awesome.

----------


## Shooter

Interesting test...

However not impressed about the lack of "checking your firing zone" mate, this is how people end up getting shot.

Just my thoughts.

----------


## R93

The friggin thing was buldged for ages. You could hear the shot when it happened. Please tell me that was not your new barrel. Quenching it like that can/will change the metals structure.
Has Abe not got the no projectile forming sorted yet?
You have finally come over to the darkside and got a sheepshagger. Is it a 2010 - 2011? Must upgrade my one, warrants only last 6 months now.

----------


## R93

> Interesting test...
> 
> However not impressed about the lack of "checking your firing zone" mate, this is how people end up getting shot.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Why would you be so bold to speculate like that??? You have no idea where and what his firing zone is. It is safe by the way. Jeez.
You have half the info but still know everything.

----------


## baldbob

Dave Its a 2012 model lol it had 14kms on the clock a month ago lol...... Very nice, they have touchscreen now lol

Shooter do you know where the hell I was? Do u also know what the hell I was pointing at? Could u see on the video? NO!!!!!... So keep ur opinion to yourself....

----------


## Shooter

Maybe because it is the shooters responsibility to check "his" firing zone each and every time the trigger is squeezed.  Would be a real shame to see another kiwi killed by our lack of situational awareness.

----------


## R93

> Dave Its a 2012 model lol it had 14kms on the clock a month ago lol...... Very nice, they have touchscreen now lol
> 
> Shooter do you know where the hell I was? Do u also know what the hell I was pointing at? Could u see on the video? NO!!!!!... So keep ur opinion to yourself....


 I was just trying a wind up, I new you would buy new. I want a new one. Touch screen eh? Like the colour. You can go back to being dangerous now Ha Ha

----------


## R93

> Maybe because it is the shooters responsibility to check "his" firing zone each and every time the trigger is squeezed.  Would be a real shame to see another kiwi killed by our lack of situational awareness.


Righto. Your firing into a safe backstop that you have fired into thousands of times but you need to check each shot? How, by looking over the barrel to ensure a safe firing zone? Or do you do it different shooter?

----------


## baldbob

> Maybe because it is the shooters responsibility to check "his" firing zone each and every time the trigger is squeezed.  Would be a real shame to see another kiwi killed by our lack of situational awareness.


Sorry shooter nxt time im firing rounds from the hip at a bank ill make sure I run down there and ask the bank if its ok and safe to fire at it from the hip..
Lord knows a bank could have been injured.......

----------


## Shooter

Backstop or no backstop, every time the trigger is squeezed check that firing zone. Complacency kills.

----------


## Shooter

> Sorry shooter nxt time im firing rounds from the hip at a bank ill make sure I run down there and ask the bank if its ok and safe to fire at it from the hip..
> Lord knows a bank could have been injured.......


Pitty you could not be sure if all rounds were captured in this "Backstop"...

----------


## baldbob

Were good on non projectile forming.. I just had heapa unused pills powder and such... And I know what was more fun lol

----------


## R93

> Backstop or no backstop, every time the trigger is squeezed check that firing zone. Complacency kills.


Do you write it down somewhere that the firing zone is safe before each and evey shot?

----------


## R93

> Were good on non projectile forming.. I just had heapa unused pills powder and such... And I know what was more fun lol


All good. Has Abe got the cream of wheat FF sorted?

----------


## Bushrash

On a different note some wicked fish pics in ya album Bob,,,some nice left hooker canons too mate we are the selected few!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

> All good. Has Abe got the cream of wheat FF sorted?


Yep its easy... But boring and loud lol

----------


## baldbob

> On a diffrent note some wicked fish pics in ya albulm Bob,,,some nice left hooker canons too mate we are the selected few!!!


Im not sure what pics are on there? theres some bluefin and broadies I think...

Yep leftys the way forward specially when mixed with milradian :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bushrash

You still got ya premiers?? still happy with them??,,been looking at a Z5 still scratching me head bout it but

----------


## baldbob

> You still got ya premiers?? still happy with them??,,been looking at a Z5 still scratching me head bout it but


Yep premiers are bloody fantastic... Z5s are ok but have a good look at them 1st.. The elevation turret may put you off  :Sad:  but the glass is comparable on both.... I think for the $$ the premier hunter has it over the z5.. But thats just me....

----------


## NZHTR

> Sorry shooter nxt time im firing rounds from the hip at a bank ill make sure I run down there and ask the bank if its ok and safe to fire at it from the hip..
> Lord knows a bank could have been injured.......


Idd say on behalf of the ill informed - it did seem that there could have been some lose rounds going down range to me ,but now youv'e explained that bank system its cleared things up algud  :Thumbsup:  ,cause to tell you the truth i was convinced that at lest a some of those rounds left while the barrel was at around 45 Degree angle up ,and at ,4.22 the video show's the range which dont look much ova 10 deg to the top of the wind row ,so on that i myself even thought a round or two was lobbed in to the bush behind lol Any wayz gotta be said i enjoyed the vid .

----------


## Josh

> Idd say on behalf of the ill informed - it did seem that there could have been some lose rounds going down range to me ,but now youv'e explained that bank system its cleared things up algud  ,cause to tell you the truth i was convinced that at lest a some of those rounds left while the barrel was at around 45 Degree angle up ,and at ,4.22 the video show's the range which dont look much ova 10 deg to the top of the wind row ,so on that i myself even thought a round or two was lobbed in to the bush behind lol Any wayz gotta be said i enjoyed the vid .


The sound wasn't syncing very well with the video when I watched it, and because of the delay, it *sounded* like you were firing into the air/straight outward. If you watch for the muzzle blast though, it's pretty obvious you were shooting in a safe direction.

----------


## Shooter

> The sound wasn't syncing very well with the video when I watched it, and because of the delay, it *sounded* like you were firing into the air/straight outward. If you watch for the muzzle blast though, it's pretty obvious you were shooting in a safe direction.


The only thing that is obvious is that the majority of the shots were released without even looking in to the target area.  The moment you do not check you firing zone before firing it stops being a safe direction, bottom line.

----------


## baldbob

> The only thing that is obvious is that the majority of the shots were released without even looking in to the target area.  The moment you do not check you firing zone before firing it stops being a safe direction, bottom line.


Well shooter if thats the case next time I want to wack of a bunch of rounds from the hip I wont drive 25km to do it into a bank in the middle of nowhere.. Ill do it out the front door of my house because its no different... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> The only thing that is obvious is that the majority of the shots were released without even looking in to the target area.  The moment you do not check you firing zone before firing it stops being a safe direction, bottom line.


Your concern for saftey is commendable Shooter but you are being a bit pedantic about it. You have had your say. I know where he was and he has to drive ages to get there when he has plenty of other closer options. I wouldnt try to make judgments about someone's actions from a 2 minute video that didnt have the whole scene either.

----------


## scottrods

Bob - you're a madbugger. I wouldn't want to put my rifle through that. 
Might have been better to put the hot part into some oil though to cool it. You could have had a feed of chups and kept the grain structure in the barrel. 

Fair play to you.

----------


## Shooter

> Well shooter if thats the case next time I want to wack of a bunch of rounds from the hip I wont drive 25km to do it into a bank in the middle of nowhere.. Ill do it out the front door of my house because its no different...


Your not getting the point, and it shows that even the most avid shooter can potentially cause a misplaced hunter,tramper,tourist, innocent bystander to become collateral when they end up in the wrong place when you release a shot without checking "your firing zone".  

It is disappointing the view point of many shooters out there that find these sort of actions acceptable.  By all means have a good time but FFS check before you release that shot!

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

It really cries out for a banjo sound track.  have you considered trying a hornady hydraulic form die? short vid here here. Having almost recovered from my first attempt at a wildcat I have been pondering on another one, a 7mm creedmore improved and if I ever got around to it I thought I might give one of these hydro dies a go.

----------


## sneeze

:Grin:  :Grin:  you're a hard thing Adam. Whats the tuibob look like fully formed? ie difference from an ackley 243.

----------


## baldbob

> you're a hard thing Adam. Whats the tuibob look like fully formed? ie difference from an ackley 243.


heres a pic of the .243 standard... TUIBOB... And the 6.5-06...

YERIMAGM8 Whilst thia was done and had planned to be done all in abit of fun...

I mean like who gets to blow up a perfectly good suppresser and knock out 200 rounds all for nothing everyday?

And heres the Utube with synced sound so it dont look like im firing in the air lol..
fireforming the .243 tuibob And suppresser test BOB TV!!!!] - YouTube

----------


## sneeze

Hard to tell but it looks  shorter in the neck than a standard ackley?Did you push the shoulder out  a little more?

----------


## baldbob

> Hard to tell but it looks  shorter in the neck than a standard ackley?Did you push the shoulder out  a little more?


yea bout 1mm chris... hopfully dont have issues with neck tension or such... But can always set it back if theres trouble...
Im not sure on formed speeds with 105s ull have to ask abe as hes got that far with his version :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

My 06 is going too look similar to the tuibob sooner than yours........Abe may have to run the reamer without coolant a few times before he does yours :36 1 18:

----------


## baldbob

Up yours davey that reamers getting broken in on meeee and did I tell its all freeeeeee.... freee cos your paying...
On a footnote fuk me I was just watching that vid and geez ive gotten fat.. need to rectify that abit

----------


## R93

> Up yours davey that reamers getting broken in on meeee and did I tell its all freeeeeee.... freee cos your paying...
> On a footnote fuk me I was just watching that vid and geez ive gotten fat.. need to rectify that abit


Well if ya stopped eating the biscut my missus gives ya after a jump it would be a start!

----------


## James

> Well if ya stopped eating the biscut my missus gives ya after a jump it would be a start!


Is Baldbob a lazy-rooter? -I've always thought the action burns off more than the biscuit puts back on.

----------


## kiwijames

BOB you did not tell me there were others

----------


## veitnamcam

How long till we see that barrel on tard me "Fired aproxx 50 rounds"  :Grin: 

Looked like fun

----------


## Tahr

> heres a pic of the .243 standard... TUIBOB... And the 6.5-06...
> 
> YERIMAGM8 Whilst thia was done and had planned to be done all in abit of fun...
> 
> I mean like who gets to blow up a perfectly good suppresser and knock out 200 rounds all for nothing everyday?
> 
> And heres the Utube with synced sound so it dont look like im firing in the air lol..
> fireforming the .243 tuibob And suppresser test BOB TV!!!!] - YouTube


The tuibob looks like one of the Frank brothers.

----------


## veitnamcam

You should have posted it up as "how to blue a barrel"  :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

well be a slow time for me to get them up here due to other things but here we go have some of the weee cases that had a little bit of a hard time you might say? others may say they where maybe a warm load, but just a touch maybe?

----------


## veitnamcam

The extractor mark on the 3rd in in the top photo is right up there!
I burst out laughing on the 3rd photo.


Time for some new brass eh

----------


## baldbob

children do not try this at home.....

Seriously dont do over pressured crazyshit unless you fully know your action and barrels characteristics..

cam barrels wont get redhot just get the purply colour goin on  :Thumbsup: 

And we attacked the riffle last night and heres the result...

----------


## veitnamcam

Wack 200 odd super hot rapid fire threw that suppessor its the same as mine right :Thumbsup: 
Oh right new barrel............................................  .....................Should run it nicely :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I recon you should polish the barrel to match the action. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## baldbob

Thats a fukn TF U\M noway thats gettin eff all of much.... Im keepin tge ruger now I cant bare to sell my most accurate shootin riffle ive ever owned.. The .270 is becoming a 6.5/06 too.. So ive re regulated to reality.. The edge is getting improved.. Life is a toy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## baldbob

Lol that was a ballsup to end up with the action all shiny...

----------


## veitnamcam

Yup 270 a bit like the 308,good alround cals but left behind by the higher BC projectiles(dammit I wanted to write pills and not only is the word longer but iv had to type all this) in other bore sizes.

----------


## baldbob

well wee cammy you can tell evewryone how you won a heap of money in lotto now that ive lety it out :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 
And slap a 6.5 BBL on that sexi sako ah bruv  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Have you got a winning ticket your giving me?
The only thing going on that Sako would be another Sako barrel.

----------


## R93

> Thats a fukn TF U\M noway thats gettin eff all of much.... Im keepin tge ruger now I cant bare to sell my most accurate shootin riffle ive ever owned.. The .270 is becoming a 6.5/06 too.. So ive re regulated to reality.. The edge is getting improved.. Life is a toy


Not before mine it aint!!!!!

----------


## baldbob

> Not before mine it aint!!!!!


davey davey davey...... ur in oz....... IM HERE... get used to it :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> davey davey davey...... ur in oz....... IM HERE... get used to it


I have my spys ya dodgy bugger! :Psmiley:

----------


## Normie

Bob. What muffs do you have on in the vid? Any good?

----------


## leathel

> well be a slow time for me to get them up here due to other things but here we go have some of the weee cases that had a little bit of a hard time you might say? others may say they where maybe a warm load, but just a touch maybe?


those first few are not so much hot but fired without the base of the case hard against the bolt... the case seperation is a dead give away for that  :Wink: 

Might as well throw away any brass fire formed nat hard against the bolt as it will most likley all have a thin spot..




Although the ejector mark does show it was also prety warm  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## baldbob

Leathel u put it right on the money... :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:  

Thoses muffs are those electronic jobbies popshot did a bulkbuy on.. At first I wasnt to intriuged but ive really come to love them  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## baldbob

Ps that brass was 15x fired already, we were using it to "form test"..

----------


## kimjon

All that noise didn't seam to worry that little cat you can see in the bottom right of the video :Have A Nice Day: 

kj

----------


## PerazziSC3

That is a cool looking case

----------


## leathel

> You running a business or a circus Tuiman? Look up the health and safety and employment act of 1992.
> 
> I will summarise it for you. When you blow someone's whole head off, not just part of it, your going to jail, you do know that right?
> 
> Bob, when you showed that video to your "gunsmith" did he tell you had destroyed your barrel? Because you have. It's a death trap now. It would be bad enough if you had quenched the whole thing, but you didn't. You quenched half. So now the upper half and the lower half have different crystal structure. All the stresses of firing those apocalyptically overloaded rounds are going to focus along the join between the steel of different crystal structure, between the quenched and unquenched halves. 
> 
> I know your average fitter and turner/engineer won't know that much about metallurgy, but they should at least know the basics. 
> 
> It's very unlikely I will have anyone to say "I told you so" to if I'm right.



I think you may find the barrel was already toast and he used it to form fire by reaming the toasted barrel.... At least that's what it looked like to me... and No I would never have got the rifle that hot even if it was toasted  :Psmiley:

----------


## baldbob

Lol tussock tussock tussock!!!!!
Bit of a calling the kettle black while its still got the primer on here!!!!!

That was an old barrel that had had close 2000 rounds thru .243 so as u can imagine it was fairly poked and now sits in my gunsafe would you like to buy it?????!!!!
As to the "apocalyptically overloaded" rounds they were infact 46gn of n165 & if u care to do some research you will find that 48gn of such powder was the load we ran in the standard .243!!
So i feel i can fairly say that 46gn as a forming load to .243 ai is generally unapocalyptic!!!!

In regard to the changing of this crystal structure u will notice that it was onli the end of said "old" barrel imersed in mr puddle!!!!! And not the action!!!

In relation to "blowing" peoples heads off I feel you have been listening to a few of KIWIGREGS compulsive lies he feels is perfectly acceptable to spread around the country!!!!  Hes been known before to spread every conveivable rumour in the attempted defaming of one other well known NZ gun enthusiast!!! Its becoming more and more obvious hes performing the same lies and misdemeanors of truth!!!

----------


## tui_man2

> You running a business or a circus Tuiman? Look up the health and safety and employment act of 1992.
> 
> I will summarise it for you. When you blow someone's whole head off, not just part of it, your going to jail, you do know that right?
> 
> Bob, when you showed that video to your "gunsmith" did he tell you had destroyed your barrel? Because you have. It's a death trap now. It would be bad enough if you had quenched the whole thing, but you didn't. You quenched half. So now the upper half and the lower half have different crystal structure. All the stresses of firing those apocalyptically overloaded rounds are going to focus along the join between the steel of different crystal structure, between the quenched and unquenched halves. 
> 
> I know your average fitter and turner/engineer won't know that much about metallurgy, but they should at least know the basics. 
> 
> It's very unlikely I will have anyone to say "I told you so" to if I'm right.



Hit the p pipe again there mate?

Another case of half the story and twisted from the wrong people and here you go off like a half cocked gun :Grin: 

When you get the facts straight then come talk to me if not go back to the drip club :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

Utterly destroyed cases??? Are u blind?? I actually thought they werent formed out all that well!!!

This was fireforming standard 243 with a reduced load to 243ai.. 

Maybe u are on the p pipe!!!

Im not sure what kiwigregs problem is myself but of recent hes decided to take the QC route and be a little imature baby!!!!

----------


## tui_man2

> Sorry, it's all a hoax then? The video, case photos etc are fake?


So what are you getting at? Put the questions I'll give you the answers. . . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tui_man2

The rubbish bin. ... 
Old 12 times fired hard brass that got shot since was no good. . . . Again point is? Beating around the bush here. The joy of the Internet a

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## leathel

> ?


Humor can come off as fact sometimes.... well I read the original comment as humor ... I guess a smiley with tong out might have helped

----------


## tui_man2

> ?


Like I said half the story. Do you think would fire those in a new tube?

You not going to win this when you don't know what all happened anyway.
For a 'smart guy' you not doing yourself any favors now :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## leathel

> So your happy to to use dangerous, worn out brass you know is past it's failure point, and have it linked directly to your business?
> 
> Again, I suggest you review the health and safety act of 1992. You can moan about it all you like but it won't make the cell door shutting sound any different. 
> 
> I see 12 cases where any one of them would have stopped an amateur from continuing, let alone someone claiming to be a professional.




12??? 

I see 7 in those pics, 3 pics of the 4 fired without the case being on the bolt face causing flat primers and case separation, and three with split shoulders that you can even get firing new cases to AI, but they are likely older harder brass that needed annealing.

Yes he should have had glasses on for sure!

----------


## baldbob

Yes like abe said rubbish bin and 12x fired cases which we used to try form the first ones.... = epic fail!!!! Fact is the cases in the video were completly seperate......

Fact is ur merely clawing at rock and twisting facts now in a lame attempt to show us in a bad light!!!

----------


## ebf

> To be honest, in all my time on gun forums Iv never seen such a bland response to cases that look like that, and shooting like that, and treating a firearm like that, from an individual, let alone a business. 
> 
> Am I the only one who finds the whole thing bizarre?


Nope.

Abe, I don't know you or the quality (or not) of the guns you build.

But I can honestly say that after watching that vid and some of the things you've posted, I would think twice about buying something you worked on. I just dont get the point of destroying something for no reason, and proving that you can break things... 

You might see it differently, I'm just letting you know how a potential customer sees it...

----------


## tui_man2

> I'm not trying to cast you guys in a bad light Bob. 
> 
> I'm trying to point out your casting yourselves in a bad light. It reads how it reads.
> 
> I'm also trying to point out you can't get away with this shit if its related to a business. You will get yourselves a court date.


At what point was it advertising for me? It was all done for a hunting trip we went on. Like mates do deals so it's not a issue at all. 

And with the cases woo hoo as like any one they can do what ever they like with there rifle its personal choice. 

And the barrel in water again woo hoo, it was  fucked away an coming off.

It wouldn't matter if all the facts where there or not people will make up what they want to believe anyway, and if you believe everything on the Internet you not to bright anyway


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## von tempsky fan

> Nope.
> 
> Abe, I don't know you or the quality (or not) of the guns you build.
> 
> But I can honestly say that after watching that vid and some of the things you've posted, I would think twice about buying something you worked on. I just dont get the point of destroying something for no reason, and proving that you can break things... 
> 
> You might see it differently, I'm just letting you know how a potential customer sees it...


Ebf horses for courses eh , some people like paying shit loads for a rifle build when you might as well go direct to ssrnz or gunworks and get the job done and save heaps! oh and add in inflated prices for load developement, I can recomend Abe in his work and effort above and beyond and he stands behind his work.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Ebf horses for courses eh , some people like paying shit loads for a rifle build when you might as well go direct to ssrnz or gunworks and get the job done and save heaps! oh and add in inflated prices for load developement, I can recomend Abe in his work and effort above and beyond and he stands behind his work.


Slightly calmer than your previous post, jeez people get upset quickly

----------


## CreepingDeath

What a load of shit. How did abe and his buisness get dragged into this?. Fuckin hilarious that no one questioned his gunsmithing skills when he was making a free rifle for a forum member. Ive delt with a couple big names in new zealand gunsmith scene and now i only deal with abe. Nuff sed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CreepingDeath

Tussok where is abes endorsement in all of this? I just quickly scrolled through the whole thing and at the stage of your first post where you ask buisness or circus blahblah, abe hadnt even posted in this thread?.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## von tempsky fan

> Tussok where is abes endorsement in all of this? I just quickly scrolled through the whole thing and at the stage of your first post where you ask buisness or circus blahblah, abe hadnt even posted in this thread?.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Watch out CD you arnt agreeing with the high and mighty with that post you might get it deleted or worse! They love their pedestal.

----------

